# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  In 10 dagen geen last meer van zweetvoeten!

## zweetvoeten

PERSBERICHT

In 10 dagen geen last meer van zweetvoeten!
-
Vlissingen, 1 juli 2010 - Slechts 10 dagen zijn er voor nodig om resultaten te bereiken de u wellicht niet eerder hebt bereikt...

Binnenkort komt er een boek uit van David Shvarts om van uw lastige zweetvoeten af te komen. Het boek In 10 dagen geen last meer van zweetvoeten ondersteunt u en is een praktische en simpele handleiding waardoor u van het probleem van transpirende voeten af kan komen.

Ongeveer 850.000 Nederlanders lijden momenteel aan overmatig transpireren, interessant voor u om te weten dat deze handvatten u weer laten ervaren om van uw voeten te genieten, en deze weer een essentieel onderdeel van de rest van uw lichaam te laten worden.
Het is een feit dat uw voeten een deel van uw lichaam uitmaken, en net als de rest van uw lichaam aandacht vragen. Daarvoor was het een negatief aandacht punt, en dat gaat veranderen in een positief aandacht punt.

Het voordeel van het boek In 10 dagen geen last meer van zweetvoeten is dat u dan gelijk meer bewuster wordt van uw lichaam, en dat u weet dat u, uw lichaam de juiste richting kunt geven waardoor uw lichaam u ook gaat ondersteunen. 
Om echt een resultaat te kunnen hebben uit dit boek vragen we uw volledige aandacht en wel wat discipline. U zou wellicht een deel van uw gewoontes achter u moet laten, en wat dingen moeten doen wat u niet gewend bent. En op die manier van uw lichaam gaat houden en genieten.

Het boek In 10 dagen geen last meer van zweetvoeten is ontstaan uit een dagelijkse praktijk en zal aangevuld worden met nog meer praktijk voorbeelden.
Voor nog meer ervaringen zoeken wij namelijk nog 10 vrijwilligers die bereid zijn een programma van 10 dagen te volgen onder onze begeleiding.

Dit programma is via de mail, dus u hoeft uw huis niet uit!
Het enige wat u hoeft te doen is serieus zijn en bereid om uw ervaringen met ons te kunnen delen.

Interesse?
Stuur een email naar [email protected] 
Meer informatie is te verkrijgen via onze website http://zweetvoeten.wordpress.com
Het boek zal in 1e instantie uitgebracht worden als e-book en te downloaden zijn via internet.

----------


## Siri1966

Misschien een aanvullende optie : www.stopzweetvoeten.nl

----------

